# Few_X_Eddie Call Out Thread



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

No_X_Eddie, here' a couple of links that might shed some light on LOFT for you

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1270687

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1256299


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

There you go again Prag... looking out for those .... we'll just say... natural team members....

:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> There you go again Prag... looking out for those .... we'll just say... natural team members....
> 
> :shade:


FastEddie really is a natural for LOFT.


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> FastEddie really is a natural for LOFT.


He fits the image of true representative


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Our poster boy


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> He fits the image of true representative


...  ... :set1_applaud::set1_rolf2:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Our poster boy


That's great!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Our poster boy


pictures say it all... a lot of fun times right there.. 


he just might get to bypass initiation for existing time served.... heheheeeeee

:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Our poster boy




Now that right there is FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Our poster boy


CLASSIC!!!!!

You can't get much better than that.

Well maybe REPEATEDLY POSTING THE PICTURE OF ME HANDING OUT A CRISPY!!!!!!!

Oh well. That's what I get right??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

We love you Eddie. :shade:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> we love you eddie. :shade:


lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK No_X, hear you've been inquiring around about LOFT and got 3DShooter to "explain" it to you. See now why we want you to be our posture boy.


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Actually, No_X_Eddie was honored, yet humbled, at the thought of being the official Team LOFT Poster Boy. He said that he was going to autograph a copy of the poster for each team member, to serve as their inspiration...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

3dshooter80 said:


> Actually, No_X_Eddie was honored, yet humbled, at the thought of being the official Team LOFT Poster Boy. He said that he was going to autograph a copy of the poster for each team member, to serve as their inspiration...


He shouldn't have any problems signing posters - he's had a lot of practice signing crispies. :tongue:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He shouldn't have any problems signing posters - he's had a lot of practice signing crispies. :tongue:


*WOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooo.......that's a low blow...*

.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK my friend. I know you had your reasons for hiding all summer, but I can't believe you didn't immediately accept my invitation to join LOFT. There were 6 charter members: JawsDad, Spoon13, PSarge, South-Paaw, Macaholic, & myself. Since its official first shoot at the Hillbilly (with all charter members present except JawsDad [he's in OK]), we have opened the membership to any and all would would like to be a part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe I am starting to like this photo!!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

bowjunkie said:


> I believe I am starting to like this photo!!!! :darkbeer:


You would.:mad2:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I miss you guys! This is GREAT! **LOFT Girl For Sure!**

You got him this time Prag!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Prag Jr said:


> I miss you guys! This is GREAT! **LOFT Girl For Sure!**
> 
> You got him this time Prag!


Glad to see you on board again. Come shoot with us soon. You're missed.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Prag Jr said:


> I miss you guys! This is GREAT! **LOFT Girl For Sure!**
> 
> You got him this time Prag!


How's the knee healing???


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Prag and Mac and Sarg's Sucks*

You LOFT punks can kiss my Contender Arrrrrrsse


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You LOFT punks can kiss my Contender Arrrrrrsse


Are you coming to the Moo-tel so they can kiss your Contender's arse????


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I could swear I just heard No-Show Eddie. 


Nah couldn't be.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> You LOFT punks can kiss my Contender Arrrrrrsse


A Pretender with a Contender :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> A Pretender with a Contender :tongue:


You can't even call him pretender...he's got to show up first...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> A Pretender with a Contender :tongue:


Ouch!....I resemble that remark.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> Ouch!....I resemble that remark.....


Should have come out yesterday - it was like shooting in a sauna.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.............

Was everyone sitting under the tree and "the LOFT banner" at the Hillbilly this year automatically inducted into the "LOFT" Club........or is their more to the initiation that I don't know about????

:mg: :mg: UTTTTTTTOOOoooooooo Did I just open myself up to more..........*
.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.............
> 
> Was everyone sitting under the tree and "the LOFT banner" at the Hillbilly this year automatically inducted into the "LOFT" Club........or is their more to the initiation that I don't know about????
> 
> ...


You have to learn the secrety handshake...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> You have to learn the secrety handshake...


*I knew it......I knew it.....

Well in Fast Eddies case.....he's gotta show up to give and receive!!!:tongue:

Come on Eddie....Don't want to be in that " Loser Class" now do you?????

That should drag his sorry butt out this weekend!!!*

.


----------

